# I just bought this Topeak Joe Blow Sport II. How do I use it?



## AmericanDream (Aug 4, 2012)

This is really making me bad. Stupid bike pump will not work. I tried to put it on and all it would do is leak air. It would not lock on. This thing is complete garbage. How do I use it?

Yes, I was using the right side. Thanks.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

which way are you locking the lever in. when you put the head on make sure the lever goes up. and make sure the caps are tight.

here is a little video
Topeak® Cycling Accessories

I use this pump and love it.

do you have a presta or shrader valve?


----------



## Zakman (Aug 1, 2011)

If you are using the schrader side pull the lever to the presta side and vice versa.


----------



## AmericanDream (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a Schrader valve. I was basically unable to lock it in the other direction. This thing is pissing me off. I have a dam flat now.


----------



## AmericanDream (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks all! I finally got it to work.


----------



## fat1 (Jul 9, 2012)

lol its ass backwards from what you would expect but then it makes sense


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

PEBKAC error?


----------



## AmericanDream (Aug 4, 2012)

There were a couple of problems. Lack of instructions provided by the manufacturer is one of them! I read the piece of cardboard it came on and it didn't give any instruction on how to lock the pump. I checked the internet and couldn't find much on that either.

I finally found out that I needed to lock it in the opposite direction.

My other problem was that I kept pushing the air pump nozzle onto the my tube valve. I thought it was going to snap on by pushing it hard enough. So air just basically kept coming out. Then I'd try to lock it and it would not lock. Eventually I just put it over the valve nice and easy and flipped the switch the other way and it worked.

So the key was to just place it over the valve and not press down as if it would lock on that way. Then switching the lock lever was the other trick to success. I was surprised it worked so good that way.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

I wonder why they would design the head that way. 

I have a Bontrager floor pump that has one head that fits schrader and presta valves without me having to do anything.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

AmericanDream said:


> This is really making me bad. Stupid bike pump will not work. I tried to put it on and all it would do is leak air. It would not lock on. This thing is complete garbage. How do I use it?
> 
> Yes, I was using the right side. Thanks.


Still think it's the pump that's stupid?


----------



## AmericanDream (Aug 4, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> Still think it's the pump that's stupid?


Nope, now it's you.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

AmericanDream said:


> Nope, now it's you.


Oh yeah, I forgot that I was the one starting a thread about a stupid pump that wouldn't work because I couldn't figure out how to use it...


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

AmericanDream said:


> This is really making me bad....


It seems to still be making you bad.


----------



## AmericanDream (Aug 4, 2012)

Little crybaby go use negative rep hahaha


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I didn't cry, that was you, remember? " Stupid bike pump will not work" You're what, 15?
I've had a Topeak Joe Blow for 12 years now that has worked flawlessly. Took me a few minutes to figure out how to work it, but I didn't give up and bash Topeak and their pump on a public forum. Yes I neg repped you and signed it. You were acting like a dooosh and asked for it. 
You and your kind are why MTBR is going down the crapper. Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## AmericanDream (Aug 4, 2012)

https://assets.diylol.com/hfs/743/4...tor-lol-you-mad-bro-bd4d6b.png?1307753787.jpg


----------

